# Best face wash cleanser for oily skin?



## Bella99135 (May 6, 2012)

Well you probably know as I've started several threads that I'm 13 with super oily skin! What's a good cleanser For oily skin? I'm interested in clean &amp; clear or neutrogena but I thought I'd ask here first and get some advice before I spend money on something. I'm using something by Nivea.. I'll just check the name. Gentle cleansing cream wash for dry and sensitive skin. The reason I got it for dry is because I had another from Nivea,I can't remember the name but it was for oily skin and had exfoliating beads,it seemed good at first but after a few days round my cheeks near my ears I started flaking and bleeding! It was so sore!! The cream wash doesn't seem to do anything for my skin but it's not bad. Anyways sorry for making that so long,please reply!! By the way I'm in south Australia so some brands I can't get near me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

When I was a teenager, I just used cetaphil. It worked really well, but I'm not sure if it is available in Australia or not.


----------



## Bella99135 (May 6, 2012)

Okay,yeah I'm sure we have it here,I'll have a look at it sometime.


----------



## JHeartMakeup (May 8, 2012)

*I use Neutrogena's Stress Control Acne wash, its really awesome! I'm not sure what it does for oily skin, but I suggest you try using like a moisterizer afterward. I use a Neutrogena moisterizer that is for oily/dry skin, I think its for combination of skin types. Neutrogena is really awesome though, I love their products.*


----------



## Bella99135 (May 8, 2012)

Okay! I've heard of one from neutrogena,oil control acne wash (something like that), so I think I'll try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bella99135 (May 9, 2012)

Okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## Johnnie (May 10, 2012)

I use Cerave oily skin cleanser. Hands down the best cleanser for my oily skin.


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (May 11, 2012)

[SIZE=9pt]Sandalwood oil relieves itching and inflammation of the skin, and is most effective in relieving dehydrated skin - making it great for anti-ageing skincare - and the astringent action has a great toning effect and is also used with great results in oily skin conditions and to prevent the skin from forming ugly scars and for fighting dry eczema.[/SIZE]


----------



## Bella99135 (May 11, 2012)

Okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanderson (May 12, 2012)

Try the Lancome Pure Focus Deep Purifying Cleanser  probably the best cleanser for the oily type skin


----------



## Bella99135 (May 12, 2012)

Okay thanks for all ya comments! Some of them aren't in aus but I'll check out the supermarket and see what I can find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bella99135 (May 23, 2012)

I'm using Neutrogena oil free acne scrub,the grapefruit one now. I love it! It works great and I only need a pea size amount,it'll last ages! I think it is a tad too drying for my skin but its ok. When I finish it I'll get the soothing one of red skin. It might help my rash a bit. I think Neutrogena is great for my skin and its affordable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## divadoll (May 25, 2012)

What I found was that when I had oily skin,my quest was to try to was all the oil away. As a result, it left my skin complete dry and tight. This causes my skin to make more oil so it made my oily skin even oilier. I started using oil to cleanse and a very light cleanser to remove the residue. Check out oil cleansing method - OCM. There are many oils that do not clog pores and rinse out easily. You can also try a light cleanser but split the amount you would normally use in half...cleanse using half, rinse and repeat. You'd be amazed how clean your face can be but not dry it out.


----------



## Bella99135 (May 25, 2012)

> What I found was that when I had oily skin,my quest was to try to was all the oil away. As a result, it left my skin complete dry and tight. This causes my skin to make more oil so it made my oily skin even oilier. I started using oil to cleanse and a very light cleanser to remove the residue. Check out oil cleansing method - OCM. There are many oils that do not clog pores and rinse out easily. You can also try a light cleanser but split the amount you would normally use in half...cleanse using half, rinse and repeat. You'd be amazed how clean your face can be but not dry it out.


 Thanks I never thought of that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 26, 2012)

What was worse than oily skin? Peeling dry patches with oily skin :/ Oil cleanser followed by a 40% witch hazel, 60% rose water cleans better than many expensive cleansers.


----------



## Bella99135 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments! These are all great ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 27, 2012)

I have oily skin with dry patches on my cheeks, the borders of my face, and sometimes even right in the oil slicks of my forehead.  The absolute most important thing I've found with my skin is to use a moisturizer because if your skin is dry, you WILL produce more oil.  Neutrogena makes a great moisturizer for oily/combo skin that I used for years. It will not make you oily, but it will hydrate anywhere that you're dry.  The pink grapefruit wash will do you wonders, as the citric acid will help exfoliate naturally, which helps oily skin and enlarged pores.  If you wear makeup, make sure you're using a makeup remover BEFORE you cleanse, otherwise you're just washing the makeup on your face, which can contribute to blocked pores, oil production, etc.  =]  Good luck!  The most important thing to remember is that you're a teen and your skin could change a dozen times throughout each year due to hormones, so don't be afraid to switch things up if it's suddenly just not working for you, and don't throw out any product until it's expired in case you need it again.


----------



## beautyboo (May 29, 2012)

Try the wash from Sudden Youth, not a lot of ppl has heard about it, it actually has crushed pearls, anti-flammatory herbs, glycolic acid, vitamin C, grape seel oil....etc! and its foamy (t really penetrates pores and cleans them) My little cousin and her model friends swear by it, is only about $20 mine has lasted me around 2 1/2 months!  This is sold only in really high-end stores in Europe and US but I bought it from their website. I've tried Neutrogena, clinique, etc... way too harsh on my skin. Good luck!


----------



## Bella99135 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl Madison (May 30, 2012)

*Try Olay Skin Smoothing Cream Scrub it doesn't dry out your skin.*


----------



## anglebanana (Jun 3, 2012)

what about this~~


----------



## Bella99135 (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be good.. But I don't need anti aging.. I'm using a miessence cleanser now that is completely natural and it works great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

